# Bogus thermal throttling



## Qwertzy (Nov 18, 2021)

Weird problem i have here..
So i bought a laptop 1.5 years ago with terrible cooling system and i had to undervolt it via XTU and limit clock speed to 3.1 ghz via ThrottleStop. It was working fine till today when it started to “thermal throttle” and reducing clock speed to 1.8 ghz showing 92-95 degrees celsius. I’m 100000000% certain the temps are around 60 degrees because i could easily lick the cpu while on stress test and not burn my tongue. Is this laptop ready to meet his maker or is there hope for a cheap solution?

CPU i5 9300h
GTX 1650
8 gb ram


----------



## erocker (Nov 18, 2021)

Replace the thermal paste for the CPU.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2021)

Qwertzy said:


> Weird problem i have here..
> So i bought a laptop 1.5 years ago with terrible cooling system and i had to undervolt it via XTU and limit clock speed to 3.1 ghz via ThrottleStop. It was working fine till today when it started to “thermal throttle” and reducing clock speed to 1.8 ghz showing 92-95 degrees celsius. I’m 100000000% certain the temps are around 60 degrees because i could easily lick the cpu while on stress test and not burn my tongue. Is this laptop ready to meet his maker or is there hope for a cheap solution?
> 
> CPU i5 9300h
> ...


If you can lick your CPU during stress-test then something is missing. Nothing to see here - move on


----------



## Qwertzy (Nov 18, 2021)

erocker said:


> Replace the thermal paste for the CPU.


But the cpu is NOT thermal throttling


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 19, 2021)

Some crappy laptops are low balling the thermal throttling temperature, well below the Intel recommended 100C value.

Post some screenshots of ThrottleStop when throttling. Run a log file for 15 minutes while gaming.


----------



## Qwertzy (Nov 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Some crappy laptops are low balling the thermal throttling temperature, well below the Intel recommended 100C value.
> 
> Post some screenshots of ThrottleStop when throttling. Run a log file for 15 minutes while gaming.


Idle 



Gaming


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 19, 2021)

ThrottleStop shows that the thermal throttling temperature is set to 94°C. One core is at 95°C so your CPU really is thermal throttling. The CPU is being forced to slow down to avoid exceeding 94°C.

Solution? Clean your laptop out and you might have to replace the thermal paste too. Sometimes just blowing the dust out of the heatsinks is enough to fix this problem.



Qwertzy said:


> I’m 100000000% certain the temps are around 60 degrees


I am 100% certain that you are 100% wrong. Fix your cooling problem.

Once your laptop is cleaned out, you should ditch Intel XTU. It is bloated. It consumes 10X as many CPU cycles and 10X as much memory compared to ThrottleStop. ThrottleStop also lets you set the core and cache voltages independently which gives the best results in a 9300H. Your version of ThrottleStop is over 3 years old. Time for an upgrade.


----------



## Qwertzy (Nov 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop shows that the thermal throttling temperature is set to 94°C. One core is at 95°C so your CPU really is thermal throttling. The CPU is being forced to slow down to avoid exceeding 94°C.
> 
> Solution? Clean your laptop out and you might have to replace the thermal paste too. Sometimes just blowing the dust out of the heatsinks is enough to fix this problem.
> 
> ...


There is no cooling problem. The laptop cant thermal throttle on core speed less than basic. It has to be a sensor malfunctioning or something


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 19, 2021)

Qwertzy said:


> The laptop cant thermal throttle on core speed less than basic.


Who told you that nonsense? When a CPU is thermal throttling, it can slow down to 800 MHz if it needs to.

All of your temperature sensors are not malfunctioning. XTU clearly shows constant thermal throttling. Stop the denial and if you are going to use XTU, update it.


----------



## Qwertzy (Nov 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Who told you that nonsense? When a CPU is thermal throttling, it can slow down to 800 MHz if it needs to.
> 
> All of your temperature sensors are not malfunctioning. XTU clearly shows constant thermal throttling. Stop the denial and if you are going to use XTU, update it.


I know but when core speed drops because of thermal throttling the temps drop too. No cpu on the planet can go 800mhz on 95 degrees without crashing or whatever. I experienced thermal throttling when messing with undervolting and i know what 95 degrees feels like on the keyboard.


----------



## Shrek (Nov 19, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Some crappy laptops are low balling the thermal throttling temperature, well below the Intel recommended 100C value.



I think they do this for soldered in CPUs to avoid premature solder fatigue; slot loaded CPUs don't have this issue.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 19, 2021)

Qwertzy said:


> when core speed drops because of thermal throttling the temps drop too.


That is not true either. During thermal throttling, the CPU only slows down as much as necessary to keep the CPU from exceeding 94°C. At least one core of your CPU will be constantly pegged at the maximum temperature.



Qwertzy said:


> No cpu on the planet can go 800mhz on 95 degrees without crashing


Every Intel CPU on the planet can run indefinitely at 800 MHz and 95°C without crashing. 

The screenshots you posted clearly show the problem. It is OK if you want to deny what is going on but that is not going to fix the problem.

Your sensors and your CPU are working correctly. Try cleaning out your laptop and replacing the thermal paste if necessary. Good luck.



Andy Shiekh said:


> I think they do this for soldered in CPUs to avoid premature solder fatigue


What Lenovo is doing to some of their laptops is they are deliberately manipulating the thermal throttling temperature down to 65°C at times. This is their trick to create a cool and quiet laptop. The result is constant thermal throttling at only 65°C. Some users see their CPU thermal throttling at only 65°C and know that cannot be right so they start blaming the thermal sensors. In this case, the sensors are correct. The CPU really is thermal throttling at only 65°C.

You can reduce the thermal throttling temperature of any recent Intel CPU, mobile or desktop. No idea if Lenovo is also doing this to their desktop computers but it is certainly possible. 

I thought that might be the problem that @Qwertzy is having. His problem is a CPU that really is overheating.


----------



## Qwertzy (Nov 19, 2021)

Well i fixed it,  If i say that the cpu is not on 95 degrees and its not thermal throttling than its not on 95 degrees and its not thermal throttling even if the stupid machine thinks he is!!


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Nov 19, 2021)

Qwertzy said:


> I know but when core speed drops because of thermal throttling the temps drop too.


Not if your cooling system cannot keep up. It will evnetually reach equlibrium.


Qwertzy said:


> No cpu on the planet can go 800mhz on 95 degrees without crashing or whatever.


Incorrect.


Qwertzy said:


> I experienced thermal throttling when messing with undervolting and i know what 95 degrees feels like on the keyboard.


And the software says your CPuU hits 95C and throttles.

You know that just because a CPU hits 95c its not going to turn the entire laptop into a volcano, right? In fact, a well designed laptop is not going to transfer much heat into your hands, and a lowr wattage part wont radiate tons of heat, thermal load is a thing.


Qwertzy said:


> Well i fixed it. If i say that the cpu is not on 95 degrees and its not thermal throttling than its not on 95 degrees and its not thermal throttling even if the stupid machine thinks he is!!


Oh really? You going to post proof of your "fix"? Or will you jsut abandont he thread after treating the people you were asking for help like total garbage?


----------



## Qwertzy (Nov 19, 2021)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Not if your cooling system cannot keep up. It will evnetually reach equlibrium.
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> ...


I smacked it like it was my ps 1 20 years ago. I will post stress test results later.



mstenholm said:


> There is one every day. I think that these people ruins it for new members. Who wants to spend time helping the new if they act like this. Anyway I smelt problem as my first reply reflects.


If you smelt it than something is missing


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 19, 2021)

Stop the insults and keep on topic.
Thank You.


----------



## Qwertzy (Nov 19, 2021)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Not if your cooling system cannot keep up. It will evnetually reach equlibrium.
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> ...


----------

